# NG Tube placement/exchange code



## arleenas@yahoo.com (Jul 14, 2009)

Provided Anesthesia for patient having a NG tube exchange.  I found CPT code 43752, but does not list a code in the anesthesia crosswalk.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jdrueppel (Jul 22, 2009)

I have billed this as 01999 with the -23 modifier in the past with success.  Of course you will need to have a comparison code for the payer to consider to determine base units and I compared it to 44500/00740.

Hope this helps.

Julie, CPC


----------



## arleenas@yahoo.com (Jul 27, 2009)

*Thank you*

This is a Medicare pt and we cannot seem to get 01999 paid!  I appreciate the help...
Arleen


----------

